
Abra – The people's way to send and receive cash - ca98am79
https://www.goabra.com/
======
fitzwatermellow
Noticed this was a winner of Launch Hackathon. But how does it work exactly?

If I become one node in the distributed network of tellers would it require me
to have a massive amount of liquid cash available for withdrawals? Will
strangers be approaching me at odd hours asking for their money?

